# Observation hive questions



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I had one but 2 of my friends have them they just secured it to the outside useing useing a aluminum bracket from farm bureau. The one in a window are good to you can control air flow by useing the window for winter. If you have allergy problems go with the window version for both your sakes. good luck


----------

